# Palm HotSync Problem



## muratec (17. August 2004)

Hy!

Ich bin seit längerem in Besitz eines Palm Zire71.
Die Software von dem Palm bietet die Möglichkeit eines HotSync`s der die Daten zwischen PC und Handheld synchronisiert. Bis vor kurzem war das kein Problem, doch wie aus heiterem Himmel reagiert mein Pc nicht wenn die HotSync-Taste gedrückt wird. 
Ich kann also keine Daten mehr Synchronisieren.
Ich habe bereits ein neues Datenkabel gekauft, die Palm Software auf meinem Computer neu installiert und bei meinem Palm einen Hard-Reset durchgeführt.
Hat leider alles nichts geholfen.
Würde mich freuen wenn unter euch ein Wissender ist, der mir bei meinem Problem helfen kann.


----------



## marcusmue (14. September 2004)

Hallo !

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit meinem Zire71. Ich habe auch schon alles versucht, vergeblich. Wenn Du mittlerweile eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden hast, würde ich mich freuen von Dir zu hören.

MfG marcusmue


----------

